# Phantom ready for show season,



## Frankie (Mar 18, 2009)

After Nationals last year I knew Phantom was going to be with a trainer. My usual trainer was going to cut back, so I started looking. I actually kept track. I knew I wanted Phantom where he would truly excel and receive the pampering of a Prince that he is, so, after 81 phone calls, and just over 300 emails, checking with trainers and references and past clients and a few others, I finally sent Phantom to Lee in NC right at 2 months ago.

Lee just sent me updated pictures.

I can not begin to tell you how much I love this little guy!! When I got him, I had gone to look at a Shetland Filly, but this boy screamed so loud at me he had to come home with me. He was gelded, and went Reserve Champion at Nationals.

Here he is as a now yearling.

Getitia, I hope you are as proud of him as I am. Thank you greatly for allowing me to own such an awesome guy.

Never in a million years did I think he'd get better, but boy OH BOY!!!!!

Thank you Lee so much, I am so proud of Phantom and very proud of you!


----------



## Reble (Mar 18, 2009)

You should be proud, he is gorgious, Love those Pintos.

How tall do you expect him to go?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 18, 2009)

He is fabulous!!! I love his markings!


----------



## twister (Mar 18, 2009)

He is awesome Carolyn, such wonderful, clear markings. I love him.

Yvonne


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2009)

Carolyn, he looks outstanding!!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I am a pretty proud mom.

Height wise, when he left in Feb. I am going to say he was 31ish. We expected him to be close to 36, but I've never felt like he would make that.

He just hasn't grown all that much.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 18, 2009)

I love him Carolyn

he is just beautiful


----------



## Connie P (Mar 18, 2009)

He is looking fantastic Carolyn!


----------



## jleonard (Mar 18, 2009)

He looks great! I've always been a fan of his


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 18, 2009)

He looks GREAT!



I love his markings! Best of luck this year with him





Jen


----------



## EAD Minis (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow he has matured alot and is looking just stunning!!! Can't wait to see what he does this year!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW Is that the same horse i seen just three months ago?? He looked GREAT then, but he looks FANTASTIC now!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 18, 2009)

He is just stunning!! I think hes gonna clean up!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh Frankie



I have a special place for all your horses but Phantom reminds me of my Donovan(only a lot nicer



) He's a stunning boy, and I'm so happy he found a home with you!



:wub


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG!!! He is stunning! WOW! You must be so proud of him. Good luck this show season.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 18, 2009)

Might as well get started building some shelves while he's gone--you're going to need them for all his trophies. He's awesome!


----------



## Mona (Mar 19, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS Carolyn!!


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 19, 2009)

oh i cant wait to see him at some of the Area III shows this year. He looks good and you should be a Proud momma.... Frankie how are you doing ???

Diane


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 19, 2009)

He is just gorgeous, and I love Lee's place! Wow, the whole thing is beautiful! Your colt is definitely thriving under Lee's care.


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW!!! He is stunning OH! OH!





He looks amazing! Can i have him when your done? haha just kidding...


----------



## picasso (Mar 19, 2009)

Very beautiful horse. I believe he is the one that my son wanted to buy when he went shopping at Getitia's, but he was already sold. Man, I wish he had gone sooner. Would love to have him in my barn. Love his markings, especially his face.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 20, 2009)

He sure is one handsome boy! Good luck with his show season!!!


----------

